# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  nombre de juego porfavor.

## palma50

Hola, pues tengo una preguntilla, cual es el nombre de el juego donde el mago extiende el brazo, abre la palma de la mano y aparece una carta, la tira y a gran velocidad aparece otra y otra y asi sucesivamente?. como la ilusionista angela funovits. saludos.

----------


## Ritxi

No es un juego.
Es una rama de la magia cartomagica y se necesitan muchos años de ensayo para poderla dominar perfectamente, aqui te pongo un video de un de los "clásicos"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQjpN2vcpJs

----------


## palma50

Muchas gracias por tu aclaracion y enlace al video ritxi. un abrazo. saludos.

----------

